# Stains on woodchip wallpaper



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Bin? Not sure what you are asking


----------



## nobee (Nov 1, 2011)

Well i can give the the idea of varnish oil OR petrol. put a drop of petrol on the stain and then rub to this. the stain will lose their control.


----------

